# xflow short runner intakes. lets see some pics.



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

im in the process on buildin my own SRI for my Xflow G60 turbo setup and ran into a couple problems with the stock fuel rail positioning and stuff. also im trying to figure out what throttle body to use. i have a G60 one, OBD1 MK3 2.0 and OBD1 VR6. i'd like to see some other peoples builds and pick some brains to what might be a decent all around intake. thanks guys.
heres a pic of what im starting with. its the lower half of the 2.0 intake cut down. i know the fuel rail is on upside down. lol.










_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 5:32 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: xflow short runner intakes. lets see some pics. (DUBcrazy8392)*

USRT








also, Salsa GTI made a nice one out of a Mk4 manifold.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: xflow short runner intakes. lets see some pics. (stealthmk1)*

i've seen those but cant afford the price tag on it.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: xflow short runner intakes. lets see some pics. (DUBcrazy8392)*

Old style Hkk/USRT SRI








i forget whose this manifold is but its a RaceCraft SRI


----------



## malaki (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (malaki)*


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

SVI dual plenum manifold with 84.5MM bells and tapered velocity stacks.


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_









I still think that thing is pure sex. It really makes me want to dump my custom SRI mockup and just do that. It might not be the prettiest. It might not be best for all-out balls performance. But it by far reflects the most creativity and work which means more to me than the rest.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

one i made


----------

